# Finding job sponsorhip in Canda...help!



## ACarriero (Dec 17, 2009)

I am pretty much desperate at this point...and getting very downhearted.

I want to immigrate to Montreal. 
I don't face the usual roadblocks...language is not an issue, I speak, read and write fluent French and have completely picked up on Quebcois (easily at that). I have a place to live there. I am familiar with the city, the people and Quebec as a province in general. I have work experience, and although I have no college degree I do have some college under my belt.

I have been living back and forth, as my travel visa allows me, between Michigan and Montreal for the past 2 1/2 years, and supporting myself through my own established small business...I make enough to pay the bills and live comfortably, but not enough to fall under the investor or business start-up for Canadian Immigration. The job I previously had would have transferred me, if it were not for the fact they outsourced our entire department. I cannot and will not ask my significant other, who is a Canadian Citizen and is from Montreal, to sponsor me, as I want to do this on my own merit and be independent of relying on him, nor would I want to put him in that position.

How does one go about finding a job that will offer sponsorship? I have tried staffing agencies, I have applied for positions in Montreal that I am qualified for but am told I need "Canadian work experience" (which to me is a bit of a cop-out and never ending circle...can't get Canadian work experience with no Canadian job!)

Does any one have any advice or resources? 

Thanks!


----------



## Canadabound1 (Dec 16, 2009)

*maybe a possibility...*

Hi there, just a suggestion ; would study be a route you could pursue? I'm looking to relocate also and have narrowed down all my options- you certainly have more of a chance than I do but are meeting the same obstacle as myself and many others as far as I can see. My idea is to pursue the PNP route - now I'm looking at other provinces and I dont speak french so Im not sure about Montreal. But what I can see from the other provinces one year of study is sometimes sufficient and you can obtain a cert/diploma it doesn't have to be degree. From there you get a one yr work permit (at this point job offers should be much easier to obtain from an employers point of view) and from there you would need sponsorship -it's then you'd be looking at permanent residency. This is my take on things, view the PNP rules for different provinces on David Cohen(lawyers website). I'm not using a lawyer I just use them for resources. What do you think; would this be a possible route?Kind regards from Ireland!Best of luck



ACarriero said:


> I am pretty much desperate at this point...and getting very downhearted.
> 
> I want to immigrate to Montreal.
> I don't face the usual roadblocks...language is not an issue, I speak, read and write fluent French and have completely picked up on Quebcois (easily at that). I have a place to live there. I am familiar with the city, the people and Quebec as a province in general. I have work experience, and although I have no college degree I do have some college under my belt.
> ...


----------



## ACarriero (Dec 17, 2009)

Canadabound1 said:


> Hi there, just a suggestion ; would study be a route you could pursue? I'm looking to relocate also and have narrowed down all my options- you certainly have more of a chance than I do but are meeting the same obstacle as myself and many others as far as I can see. My idea is to pursue the PNP route - now I'm looking at other provinces and I dont speak french so Im not sure about Montreal. But what I can see from the other provinces one year of study is sometimes sufficient and you can obtain a cert/diploma it doesn't have to be degree. From there you get a one yr work permit (at this point job offers should be much easier to obtain from an employers point of view) and from there you would need sponsorship -it's then you'd be looking at permanent residency. This is my take on things, view the PNP rules for different provinces on David Cohen(lawyers website). I'm not using a lawyer I just use them for resources. What do you think; would this be a possible route?Kind regards from Ireland!Best of luck


Hi! I actually spoke to Mr. Cohen initially 2 1/2 years ago. Nice guy. Quebec is a bit different and carry a lot of their own rules.

As far as study, I think it is easier in other provinces than Quebec, as well. I have already checked into that route. Since I would be an international student living off campus, I still would have to show that I can financially support myself and pay for university on top of that, since I am a bit old to be dependant on my family to pay for my college and the only classes I would get for the first year would be the university level french classes, whether or not I have already taken them here in the US (which I have)...so 1 year of French and paying out the nose to prove I can go to school there and no work visa or way to support myself financially above the table to contribute to our household...not exactly a positive set-up. But thanks for the idea. 

Believe me, I have looked into every possible route and avenue. Job sponsorship is all I have. Most positions ask for or require a BA, but I have well over 10 years of experience in my field, which in most cases, negates the need for that piece of paper saying I can do the job. 

It's _job resources_ I am looking for, i.e. solid names of known American or Canadian companies that would sponsor an American....which is the other issue. Much much easier for just about anyone to immigrate, less Americans. I have met boatloads of Irish, English, German, Spanish, French and other immigrants from 1st world Westernized countries, but Americans? 1. And it's someone I grew up with who landed in Montreal via his company, not by choice. I have a list of 150 headhunters and staffing agencies that may help someone else who is already in Montreal and looking for employment, but it doesn't help me any, as each one has told me that I need an offer of sponsorship/work visa first. It's this vicious vicious loop!! Can Americans claim refugee status, because I am pretty close to doing that and am quite certain I could prove my case. 

As far as anything else goes, I would love to continue with my graphic/web design business there, as it is in demand, but again, I would be doing business in Canada without a work permit and if caught, would ruin any future chance I'd have.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Can Americans claim refugee status, because I am pretty close to doing that and am quite certain I could prove my case. 

Americans cannot claim refugee status as cannot the citizens of many democratic countries. Canada has deported many Americans over the years and many ploys have been used to "prove" their claims, but to no avail. You would find proving your case nigh impossible and extremely expensive.
There are really only two ways to emi/immigrate to Canada. Be in one of the 38 occupations that Canada has deemed in short supply *OR * obtain pre-arranged employment which entails the employer applying for a LMO stating it is unable to fill the vacant position from within the country.


----------



## ACarriero (Dec 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Can Americans claim refugee status, because I am pretty close to doing that and am quite certain I could prove my case.
> 
> Americans cannot claim refugee status as cannot the citizens of many democratic countries. Canada has deported many Americans over the years and many ploys have been used to "prove" their claims, but to no avail. You would find proving your case nigh impossible and extremely expensive.
> There are really only two ways to emi/immigrate to Canada. Be in one of the 38 occupations that Canada has deemed in short supply *OR * obtain pre-arranged employment which entails the employer applying for a LMO stating it is unable to fill the vacant position from within the country.


Uh...yes I know I can't claim refugee status...it was a little thing called "high sarcasm". 

I know what the 30+ high demand positions are...too bad I am not an underwater pipe fitter (again, HIGH SARCASM). 

I am LOOKING TO FIND PRE-ARRANGED EMPLOYMENT and RESOURCES TO FIND PRE-ARRANGED EMPLOYMENT IN THE PROVINCE OF QUEBEC, IN THE CITY OF MONTREAL. That was the whole point of my original post and I re-iterated it twice. Maybe caps will make it clear. 

Who actually lives in Montreal or the US, speaks French or English, and can give RESOURCES?

I am NOT looking for ADVICE on HOW to immigrate or obtain my citizenship. I am CLEAR on how to do that. I am looking for RESOURCES for LEGAL EMPLOYMENT SPONSORSHIP (pre-arranged employment, whatever you want to call it).


----------

